# How to make your own blocking wires



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

This is pretty cool!.. The problem is, you can't find wire hangers as easily as the plastic--at least in my neck of the woods!

Here's the link: http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2012/05/how-to-make-your-own-diy-blocking-wires.html

I think I'll give this a try--definitely simple enough to make. It's one of those "why hadn't I thought of this before" category :roll:


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Welding rods work well, too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

There are 2 kinds of wire hangers available in my area - the plain wire ones from the dry cleaners, and the coated ones located in the closet supply area of stores like WalMart. It looks to me like the tutorial used the coated wire hangers. Would the bare wire ones from the dry cleaners rust? 

This is great to know, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

free2bme said:


> This is pretty cool!.. The problem is, you can't find wire hangers as easily as the plastic--at least in my neck of the woods!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2012/05/how-to-make-your-own-diy-blocking-wires.html
> 
> I think I'll give this a try--definitely simple enough to make. It's one of those "why hadn't I thought of this before" category :roll:


Dry Cleaners are one place that have metal hangers. I still have a
few around from the cleaners.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Steel rusts. Coatings to prevent rusting are fragile, as proven by the rust stain caused by a 'rust-resistant' T-pin used in my only blocking to date. 

By all means make your own blocking wires, but be wise and buy stainless steel welding rods; they're not expensive if all you want is a handful. Going the super-cheap route could risk rust stains on your knits. I have never had any luck in removing rust stains.

Besides, wire hangers aren't nearly as flexible as fine gauge stainless steel welding rods!

Good luck!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I was intrigued by the comment at the end about "these" cheap blocking mats - what cheap blocking mats?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> I was intrigued by the comment at the end about "these" cheap blocking mats - what cheap blocking mats?


You had to click on 'blocking mats' to get to: http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2012/04/dirt-cheap-blocking-mats-and-how-to-get.html

If you can haunt second-hand shops, you can pick them up for a few dollars.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Steel rusts. Coatings to prevent rusting are fragile, as proven by the rust stain caused by a 'rust-resistant' T-pin used in my only blocking to date.
> 
> By all means make your own blocking wires, but be wise and buy stainless steel welding rods; they're not expensive if all you want is a handful. Going the super-cheap route could risk rust stains on your knits. I have never had any luck in removing rust stains.
> 
> ...


I've done a few jewelry items with coated jewelry wire and have found the coatings to be very fragile when working with pliers and hammers. I wonder if this would be the case with coated wire hangers? Past attempts to straighten wire hangers haven't worked too well, maybe I just didn't use the right tools. (Or maybe I'm not strong enough to wrestle with the wire?)

Not sure what store around me would have the stainless steel welding rods, will have to check. I don't usually hang out at hardware or building supply stores, so it may take some time to find these. Sounds like it would be worth the trouble, though.

Question- many wire products are available in different gauges/thicknesses. Is this true of welding rods? If so, what size would be the best for blocking wires?


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

free2bme said:


> This is pretty cool!.. The problem is, you can't find wire hangers as easily as the plastic--at least in my neck of the woods!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2012/05/how-to-make-your-own-diy-blocking-wires.html
> 
> I think I'll give this a try--definitely simple enough to make. It's one of those "why hadn't I thought of this before" category :roll:


Sometimes you can find bundles of wire hangers for sale at thrift stores and some times dry cleaners will sell wire hangers to you


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Is there a dollar tree store in your neck of the woods? I have purchased from them in the past. Thanks for the link.


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your suggestions. I will experiment in that I know that Home Depot has welding rods--thanks Jessica-Jean --and it comes in different thicknesses. There are different types of metals like aluminum and bronze. I don't think that either aluminum or bronze rusts, so that would be something to think about. I didn't compare prices between the different metals, though. I am also going to check out suggestions of where to pick up some metal hangers--thanks Gini knits and attycasner. Wish I'd known about the welding rods before purchasing blocking wires, but better late than never!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've done a few jewelry items with coated jewelry wire and have found the coatings to be very fragile when working with pliers and hammers. I wonder if this would be the case with coated wire hangers? Past attempts to straighten wire hangers haven't worked too well, maybe I just didn't use the right tools. (Or maybe I'm not strong enough to wrestle with the wire?)
> 
> Not sure what store around me would have the stainless steel welding rods, will have to check. I don't usually hang out at hardware or building supply stores, so it may take some time to find these. Sounds like it would be worth the trouble, though.
> 
> Question- many wire products are available in different gauges/thicknesses. Is this true of welding rods? If so, what size would be the best for blocking wires?


Wire hangers are hard to bend; machines bend them into their familiar shape.

I searched online for a welding shop, phoned up to make sure I could actually buy a handful of stainless steel welding rods, and went to get them. What they actually are is the material that's melted to join pieces of stainless steel - think commercial kitchen counters and such.

Yes, they come in various thicknesses. You want something thin and flexible; I just used a needle gauge to measure mine - they fit loosely in the US size zero/2 mm hole. Be aware that you'll need to clean them - soap and water - and you'll need to file and/or sand the ends; they'll be sharp and jagged when you get them. I took my handful of rods to the nearby hardware store where I bought a piece of white plumbing tube and two end-caps to use as a storage container for them. Should have seen the faces of the guys when I told them what I wanted and what for!! Priceless!!


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

It's me again!!

I checked further at Home Depot regarding the welding a couple of aluminum and bronze rods and noticed that in the specifications section it mentioned Proposition 65, which is formally titled "The Safe Drinking Water and Toxic Enforcement Act of 1986" act California law regarding toxic substances. Here's the link on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_%281986%29. This is just to give you a heads up.

Maybe welding rods purchased at places other than Home Depot does not have that type of warning. I just wanted to let you all know of what I saw while checking out a couple of aluminum and bronze welding rods.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

free2bme said:


> It's me again!!
> 
> I checked further at Home Depot regarding the welding a couple of aluminum and bronze rods and noticed that in the specifications section it mentioned Proposition 65, which is formally titled "The Safe Drinking Water and Toxic Enforcement Act of 1986" act California law regarding toxic substances. Here's the link on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_%281986%29. This is just to give you a heads up.
> 
> Maybe welding rods purchased at places other than Home Depot does not have that type of warning. I just wanted to let you all know of what I saw while checking out a couple of aluminum and bronze welding rods.


Soldering and welding both result in fumes that can be toxic - depending on ventilation, exposure times, and protective equipment used. Since you aren't planing on melting/vaporizing the rods, those warnings don't come into play. Personally, I'd just feel safer around stainless steel than aluminium or bronze. We handle stainless steel daily; most of my eating utensils are made from it. Be the way, the rods I bought are approximately 40" long.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wire hangers are hard to bend; machines bend them into their familiar shape.
> 
> I searched online for a welding shop, phoned up to make sure I could actually buy a handful of stainless steel welding rods, and went to get them. What they actually are is the material that's melted to join pieces of stainless steel - think commercial kitchen counters and such.
> 
> Yes, they come in various thicknesses. You want something thin and flexible; I just used a needle gauge to measure mine - they fit loosely in the US size zero/2 mm hole. Be aware that you'll need to clean them - soap and water - and you'll need to file and/or sand the ends; they'll be sharp and jagged when you get them. I took my handful of rods to the nearby hardware store where I bought a piece of white plumbing tube and two end-caps to use as a storage container for them. Should have seen the faces of the guys when I told them what I wanted and what for!! Priceless!!


Thanks Jessica-Jean- I'm going to make myself a note of this, along with your comment about being 40" long. I would have LOVED being in that hardware store when you bought the plastic storage tube! I got some strange looks when I bought silicone lubricant in a hardware store for my knitting machine, bet that was nothing compared to the reaction you got! And now, the steampunk fans are raiding hardware stores for their components. Poor hardware guys..... What is the world coming to?


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I went to a model shop for blocking wires. Pack with about 5 in it was about £5. Think they are used on model railways but they are stainless steel and about 1 metre in length.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I went to a model shop for blocking wires. Pack with about 5 in it was about £5. Think they are used on model railways but they are stainless steel and about 1 metre in length.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great. Thanks to all.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You had to click on 'blocking mats' to get to: http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2012/04/dirt-cheap-blocking-mats-and-how-to-get.html
> 
> If you can haunt second-hand shops, you can pick them up for a few dollars.


Oh my goodness! I passed these up yesterday at Goodwill for $6. I hope they are still there tomorrow.
:shock:


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

I used heavy duty string timmer line. It can be cut any length and will never rust. I put a little metal sleeve on a loop on the end and crimped it. It's bendable into any shape you want or you can pin the ends down taut and straighten the length as you go. GrammyP


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow! Never thought to use coat hangers to block the edges of anything. I always used a million pins. And I have a couple of large trash bags filled with the metal hangers. Figured they'd come in handy for something.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Hobbiknits said:


> I went to a model shop for blocking wires. Pack with about 5 in it was about £5. Think they are used on model railways but they are stainless steel and about 1 metre in length.


Many thanks, so useful, can I get the '' dirt cheap blocking mats'' in the uk also do you think?


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

Just rechecked and mine are 8mm , 6 in pack and are called piano wires. Also good to replace wires usen in comb with ribber.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for ideas for blocking wire ideas. As far as blocking mats, I watch Menards ads and they usually have a sale on colorful mats. I have two sets of mats. One set is bigger than the other. Menards ads will say these mats are good for use of kids floors and garage floors. Between the two sets I have invested $16.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my blocking wires at the Welding supply store and it has the safty "California Prop 65 printed on the sticker. Mine are stainless steel and there are 14 wires of 36 inches I could only get 3/32" x 36. Happily they were in a tube with a top. I got mine for $13. They are probably not overly flexible but for what I want to block they are just fine. I'll adjust if I need something more flexiable.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I've had good luck removing small rust stains with salt and lemon juice and laying the item in the sun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammypeg said:


> I used heavy duty string timmer line. It can be cut any length and will never rust. I put a little metal sleeve on a loop on the end and crimped it. It's bendable into any shape you want or you can pin the ends down taut and straighten the length as you go. GrammyP


And the reels of it show up frequently in second-hand shops for a buck or two!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hobbiknits said:


> Just rechecked and mine are 8 mm , 6 in pack and are called piano wires. Also good to replace wires usen in comb with ribber.


*8 mm*?? That's very thick for blocking wires. 8 mm is the diameter of a US size 11 knitting needle. I'd call that anything _except_ a wire.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

grammypeg said:


> I used heavy duty string timmer line. It can be cut any length and will never rust. I put a little metal sleeve on a loop on the end and crimped it. It's bendable into any shape you want or you can pin the ends down taut and straighten the length as you go. GrammyP


That is a fantastic idea! No worry about rust :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

charmknits said:


> That is a fantastic idea! No worry about rust :thumbup:


The stainless steel rods don't rust, but the 'rust-resistant' T-pins can, and one did on the one project I _did_ block.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The stainless steel rods don't rust, but the 'rust-resistant' T-pins can, and one did on the one project I _did_ block.


So I wonder if there are plastic picks that would work or maybe use toothpicks? Are there any pins that will not rust?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

charmknits said:


> So I wonder if there are plastic picks that would work or maybe use toothpicks? Are there any pins that will not rust?


Stainlesss steel ones, _if_ you can find them and _if_ you can afford them, won't rust. 
I've heard of folks using the plastic pins from hair-rollers. Toothpicks might also work; they certainly won't rust.

If I were blocking lots of things often, I would consider cutting up one of the stainless steel rods into short enough lengths - one-and-a-half to two inches - and make my own non-rusting pins. I was royally pissed off to find a rust stain on my shawl - the only item I've ever blocked. No, the rust stain isn't visible on the photos; I'd need to take a well-lit close-up to show it. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/croeso-lace--cable-shawlette


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I use long dressmaking/quilting pins with plastic knobs on the end to block. They have never rusted but are not as robust as the T-pins which have rusted when I used them previously. When they bend I chuck them.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Stainlesss steel ones, _if_ you can find them and _if_ you can afford them, won't rust.
> I've heard of folks using the plastic pins from hair-rollers. Toothpicks might also work; they certainly won't rust.
> 
> If I were blocking lots of things often, I would consider cutting up one of the stainless steel rods into short enough lengths - one-and-a-half to two inches - and make my own non-rusting pins. I was royally pissed off to find a rust stain on my shawl - the only item I've ever blocked. No, the rust stain isn't visible on the photos; I'd need to take a well-lit close-up to show it. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/croeso-lace--cable-shawlette


I will search for stainless steel! Thanks!


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

I recd same looks when i went to home to buy sme thing, but to make a support leg for My sewing table fly Leaf!


----------



## GiffFylz56 (Jan 17, 2015)

charmknits said:


> So I wonder if there are plastic picks that would work or maybe use toothpicks? Are there any pins that will not rust?


I use the plastic hair pick pins that we used to use with the brush rollers. They have done a nice job and done rust.


----------

